# Virgin Grower



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 15, 2007)

well i decided to take the plunge, and i am glad i did it because i am learning and understanding so many new things about the worlds greatest plant...

so the set up
i was given 10 seeds by a close friend and all of them are don germinating
the seeds are a new strain that my friend procuded called silver surfer
i also have a few cush seeds growing as well as some HAZE hopefuls
 now and are growing like weeds do....very quickly............:holysheep:
some faster than others but all deffinantly growing..
i am using my sattelite 72000k reef aquarium lighting set up with an intense early morning blue light and and intense mid day white light when used together, the two lights produce a wonderful spectrum for my plants.
i am also using a 4 foot floro dual bulb set up each bulb putting out 4000lumens........in addition i am also using two hanging half dome lights each occupied with a 23 watt cool white 2700k 120v floro bulbs...
i am also using a small heat pad to encourage root growth and produce a better ambient temp.. the temp is a staying at a pretty constant 74 81 degreees and plenty humid.

now some pictures


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 15, 2007)

the above pictures are from the first 3 days after the seedlings busted through their soil bed..
the next ones are now more current and the set up has changed mildly


----------



## Capone (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice and healthy. Looks like they are going to be very compact and tight noded. Good luck man.

Nothing like Kush and Haze to take your virginity.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 15, 2007)

yea they are extremely green almost florecent...ive been giving them as much of the spectrum as i can even takin them out in the mornigs for a few early hour rays!! they are deffinantly lookin great


----------



## OliieTea (Jul 15, 2007)

virgin grower here too... looking good so far. you can see my grow under Dog Gardner. Good luck


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2007)

good looking lil' girls (thinkin' positive), cant wait till they grow up...and see more pics.
tcbud


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 16, 2007)

yes the next few weeks should be very exciting, i have also just planted an ICE seed and another kush seed so hopefully it will become the flavor of weed show in my closet


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 17, 2007)

hmmm can someone help me out here i think this is just new growth, this plant is like 5 or 6 inches tall and i just saw these lil buggers and was cuious as to what they were
its the lil spikies u will see them
the snakews are gaurding the planties as u can tell they are devistatingly dangerous


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2007)

Your snake scared the begeebies out of me!  LOL.


----------



## verikia (Jul 18, 2007)

my plants have the same spikes, im not really sure what they are.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2007)

the spikes are stipule, between there and the branch that will grow there, the  pre-flower will develop, it will let you know what sex the plant is.  this happens sometime after five weeks of vedgitative growth.  And the snake would keep me from even looking at your plants, i like spiders better, lol.
good growing
tcbud


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 21, 2007)

ya i can see the new lil growths comming and now that i have a few clones i see what exactly those lil spikey things will become!!!


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 27, 2007)

well i havent updated in a while...but there are some deffinant changes.
i purchased a 400W MH grow light, and i can tell you that it was the best thing i have put my money into in a while...i am planning on buying a 1000W pretty soon. but since my last post i came across some clones at the dispencery, purekush x sourdiesel, lookin good waiting for one to fully root and take off.
i also planted an (Ice) seed that came with some medicine, along with an unknown kush and the kush turned out to be a bit of a mutant but other wise growing decently.

all the other seedlings have really taken off and looking fantastic. ive only had the MH grow light for 3 days now and the plants are only  3 and half weeks old!!
the plants that have flowered are the clones...

c0omments and advice is welcomed


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 27, 2007)

the smaller healthy looking seedling is the Ice seedling
and the little one that is kinda defformed but still hopefull is the kush


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 27, 2007)

ffirst pic is the crazy mutant kush and the bottom is the ice nugg


----------



## Capone (Jul 27, 2007)

MY Snakes LArger Then YOurs >>>>>>LOL nice grow


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 27, 2007)

har har that just my baby u should see my retic


----------



## Bmore Nugs (Jul 27, 2007)

nice man i too own a few balls(ball python) and my largest female rdteail is reaching 8ft. i planed on breeding my ball python and my friends blood python together to create a mix cuz i read about it before but never got into it lol 

nice plants there all look great good luck man and keep up the good work


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 27, 2007)

I dont now how you guys can keep snakes, they freak me out.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 27, 2007)

they are amazing animals.
but ya the plants are comming along nicely havent run into any obsticles yet....but i assume that may come with a transplant or 2.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 27, 2007)

an update for everyone...
i went down to my local starbucks today and scooped up about 15 pounds of coffee grounds...ive read that they are very very acidic...durrr....so i only used about 4 cups mixed in or a little bit more, mixed with prolly 9 to 12 cubic feet of soil....i also read that to balance out the ph i should use organic chicken egg shells....the ones that arent bleached if i am correct......if anyone had any input it would be great!!!!!!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 27, 2007)

if you wont to balance your ph you should add calcuim.
It's used as i balance NOT A NUTRIENT ive read.


----------



## walter (Jul 27, 2007)

your plants look real good and healthy i love new plants ,,, good luck


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

Everything looks like it is going well for you. Keep us posted on the mutant baby?


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 27, 2007)

ive transplanted a few of the plants and one of them is kind of pissed off i think.....its wilting a lil but but i think it is just stress is this possible?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yea man it will fix it self no worrys. It's just a bit stresst like you said.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks a lot hydrooooooo my girlfriend is tripping me out saying "U KILLED EM U DUN KILLED EM!!!!" so yea i will just wait it out but i have heard great things about using the old coffee grinds so i will keep everyone updated


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL dun worry bro u all good.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 28, 2007)

Dude..

Use Dolimite lime to PH UP.

and Vinegar to PH down..

Stay organic..

Ive heard worms love coffee grinds, but im not sure if I would
use it in your soil for your MJ.. It can leech off stuff thats not so great
for your plants.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 28, 2007)

i read about it in the big book of marijuana and heard nothing bad about it except that it can make ur PH fluctuate, which is why the egg shells are necesary...but i added a very small amount of grains to a huge tub of soil so we shall see how it all works out


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 31, 2007)

its been about 5 days since i have updated pics, i appologize, just been busy .
the plants look fantastic there is a lil bit of a difficiency or burn going on but not bad at allllllll just ona  few leaves (like 3)

the clones are really starting to skyrocket and i cant wait to see what the buds look like.
ive never had pure kush sour d.   should be amazing.
the ice seedling is growing slowly but surley.

ive started giving them nutes (super thrive)
a very very small dose, i am going to see how they do with a small dose then up it a little bit to full power eventually
ive also added some egg shells along with the coffee grounds.
the light is a 400W MH and there is a fan constantly blowing on the plants
comments and recomendations are welcome


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 1, 2007)

well isnce my update yesterday the plants have grown and inch i swear...i am getting ready to take some clones in  the next few days from the purekush because i think its going to be an amazing plant


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

Your babies are looking real good. Take good care of them and they will reward you nicely


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 1, 2007)

yea i just started LST on one of my clones she has tons of bud spots and i am currious what it will come to look like when the brnches start turning up....
about how long does it take for the plant to adjust to the change?


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 3, 2007)

well everyone the wait is finally over i have signs of preflower, im still a lil confused on what to look for because the are so small and look like it could be either sex right now but here is a pic 
tell me what you think


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 3, 2007)

sorry for the cruddy pics ill update in the morning i know they will be biger


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 4, 2007)

well i spent all day and all lastnight looking for better preflower pictures than the ones i was finding in most forums and i finally found the one that confrimed my suspisions
my tallest largest stalkyiest and most healthy plant was a big ole brute male.
so i made brownies with him, couldnt just destroy him wanted to enjoy him
here is the preflower shot i got that confrimed the "BALL on STICK" and not the "SPEAR" i was hoping for or small rose bud watever.....glad  i got him out the others apear to be all females low and bushy...:hubba:


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 4, 2007)

huh i would have gave it a lil longer,but maby you could tell better in person???


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 4, 2007)

im positive it was a male, i searched my brains out for like 3 days for pictures and information and i could start to see little other balls forming around the first solitary, and none of my other plants of the smae strain have showed sex yet .....and ive heard that males tend to show sex first, and if u would have seen this plant you would have agreed!!! it was huge for its age!?!?!

ill update more pics later


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 4, 2007)

okay so yesterday i yanked the male out of the garden, still waiting on the sex of the other few more mature plants to show but here we go


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 4, 2007)

anyvun?


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 5, 2007)

got up this morning to turn on the lights and i checked out my babies and to my surprise i found that the two plants i thought were female........actually ARE!!!:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::hubba::hubba::hubba:!!!! just waiting on about 8 more to flower, any suggestions on to when i should start 12/12 on my mature plants and clone?


----------



## Capone (Aug 5, 2007)

you can start anytime you want..if you wait till your plants taller then you'll get a better yield. imo wait till you find your ideal size for the strain..you'll be happy l;ater on down the road with a large pile of bud rather then less then a half oz compact plant!


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 5, 2007)

so i have updated a few times in the past few days and i can ssay things are changing around the grow room.
as i said earlier my plants have shown sex well at least 3 more have lifted their skirts.
i went down to the local green thumb nursery today and bought a bag of perlite and rooting hormone.
the next few days will be filled with waiting and choppin clones!!
also bought a venus flytrap cuz there are a few pesky root gnats around but nothing for me to worry about i just liked them!!
tell me what you think


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 6, 2007)

soo i wake up this morning and turn the lights on and see that the very tippity top new leaf growth has, or what appears to be purple leaves growing or at least green leaves with streaks of purple flowing through them...i will post pics when they are more developed....has anyone ever seen or know what i am talking about


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 6, 2007)

Whats up shakey, ive seen it befor. It might get cold where the plants at when the lights are off, or it can simply be the strain. But it's nothing to worry about really if im correct. By the way they are looking vary good


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks BFK they are doing great. i just cant decide when i want them to go into flower maybe in the next few days. its been a month as of today i believe actually. yes the plants are exactly a month old today from germination to bushes!!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 6, 2007)

keep in mind if ther are 1 foot now they will be about 3 feet if not bigger when there done. Consider the grow space u are useing


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 6, 2007)

yepp i think tonight is the night i start my 12/12 cycle....how can i still take clones once my plants has been on 12/12 and if so how long can i keep taking clones or is it wiser to have a mother plant always in veg like 20/4 cycle or 18/6 cycle?!?!?!?!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 7, 2007)

TAKE CLONES NOW!!!!!! Unless u wanna play the waiting game. Cause it takes longer for flowering clones to take root, and the survival rate goes down aswell. do u know which 1's are the ladies??? if so clone them ASAP be4 the flower cycle really kick in.I learned the hard way. so jus take the clones today or tomorrow as long as its not 2 weeks i(f im not mistaken) into flower you should be fine.for a virgin grower you are doing a great job. I cant wait till i start back to growing in a couple of months. Keep up the great job SB those plants really like you


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 7, 2007)

so i did not start 12/12 last night i decided to let some of the plants catch up in heigth so in the next day or two...i am trying to get root cubes, or rock wool so i can clone today i will keep u updated


----------



## reefer (Aug 7, 2007)

watching these plants grow is so awsome! have fun


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 7, 2007)

allright just made a trip down to el longs drugs and picked up some more agua for the plants as well as two more bags of potting soil...ive decided to take the clones today and start them in a 30 gallon aquarium i have a pretty good idea of what i am doing and i am also going to use soil, no rock wool no nothin....ima get these babies goin and then i shall update everyone!!!


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 7, 2007)

those look good cant wait to see a new post with pics.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 8, 2007)

allright here is a buncha pics folks
bunch of female preflower....ive pulled one male out of 16 plants, everyone else that is mature enuff for me to tell are all girls yeay!!!

the clones perked up as of today still struggling but i think the lot will make it.
yesterday was the first night  and day of 12/12 my talest plants are 18inches and all very healthy..
im using a 400w MH and it is hanging around 2nhalf feet or more from the plants and they are exploding.
mite free since day one.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 8, 2007)

that is it for now i will kepp everyone updated andy tips are well appreciated


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 10, 2007)

3rd day of 12/12 and the Plants are really growing.
not much to update but here are some new pics...the smell is getting to be incredible and there arent even any buds on the plants
my largest female is nearly 23 inches tall and that is only after a month and 3 days some are less than half her size but quickly catching up thanks to the 400W MH and the little help from the floros....i was thinking about adding the 2 four foot tubes in the closet but i dont know where to put them any suggestions would be great
sab


----------



## Gdp_smoke (Aug 11, 2007)

Shakey B0n3S said:
			
		

> well isnce my update yesterday the plants have grown and inch i swear...i am getting ready to take some clones in  the next few days from the purekush because i think its going to be an amazing plant


i need that clone!!!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 11, 2007)

looking great bro nice plants keep up the great work peace


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 12, 2007)

nice little garden you got there... mmm


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 12, 2007)

a very pretty little garden, looks like u took ur time and did it the right way from the start. an excellent start to being a Greenthumb   keep up the good work. and now seeing as how u got the clones, lets see what u can really do with them. lol 

Fire it up 

KT


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 12, 2007)

yea i just madea  humidity dome thing for the clones and pruned up all my plants today i will post up pictures as soon as i can find some batteries they look FANTASTIC


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 27, 2007)

hey everyone havent updated in a week and a half or so but i am sure you would love to see the progress......they have been flowering for about 2 weeks now....some were kind of rushed into flowering but are looking great
i left for a few days and i think they kinda got pissed off and went hermi on me but i have been pulling all the sacks off, there werent to many but i am glad i got them off before they busted


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 27, 2007)

sorry here are the pics


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 27, 2007)

and u kno i got more


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 27, 2007)

the strains are purekush/sourdiesel and silver surfer a hybrid of my friends....all are doing extremly healthy and i cant wait for the next 40 days?!?!?!?!?:ignore: im also moving and upgrading my grow space by a ton!!! WOOT WOOT


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, beautiful.    I could stare at your ladies forever.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 28, 2007)

I would much rather meet that snake than a southern cotton mouth. They are fiesty and your won`t see then untill they have scared the bajeesus out of you. Slim


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 28, 2007)

You call yourself a Virgin Grower????!!!! From the looks of your plants u been around the block a few times,LOL The ladies look great Shakey Keep up the good grow


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 28, 2007)

ya i am deffinantly a noob, my plants got stressed out for a few days and kinda went hermie on me but the buds are still growing great any suggestions would be great


----------



## 50bud (Aug 31, 2007)

keep up whatever your doing they look nice.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 31, 2007)

i will tkae some more pictures tonight. the buds are getting really heavy now...seems like i can watch the grams start growing now.....


----------



## jash (Aug 31, 2007)

looking good for 2 weeks,i had a plan that grew just one bunch of bananas at 3rd weeek-i cut balls down and never show one since to discover 3 days bef(7th week)seeds...!!!she got pollinated...just one ball-not one bunch-is enough to pol your ladies..


----------

